

Show HN: Hackers.tv – Tutorial Videos for Beginners - josuegio
http://www.hackers.tv/

======
josuegio
Hey everyone, i was working on this days in www.Hackers.tv the idea is to
collect the best Tutorial for Beginners, i am looking for really good
tutorials, could you recommend anyone?

I built this because i am trying to learn for myself and many of the tutorials
are paid tutorials on Udemy, Lynda and others... and the only way to find the
free ones is searching on Youtube. Thanks for your feedback!

